# If youÂ´ll have to choice to meet...



## Lambat (Jun 25, 2008)

the artist that you will love to meet since a long time, the celebrity of all your life, the personality that influence to you to make your anthro art.

what do youÂ´ll like to ask it?, or request it? or something like that?




by sample, my favorite anthro/feral artist favorite since ma youngest age is MASASHI TANAKA the creator of GON

Gon, the marvelous graphic novel:

















http://mx.images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?p=masashi+tanaka&imgsz=large&ei=UTF-8&xargs=0&pstart=1&b=22âˆ‹=21






i really like to know about him, how he can inspirated to draw like these way, i will like to he can be ma teacher, he is GOD (personal opinion)


----------



## Lambat (Jun 25, 2008)

oh man! i guess i make mistake about the category, can any mod change it of category?, i dunno how to move it.

grazie =P


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris Riddel. He has been my artistic hero since I was a child, his illustrations in the Edge Chronicles are amazing, the first time I ever came across his work. He is brilliant.


----------



## BassMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Celebrities I've met:
(Pro Wrestlers)
Sid Vicious
Shane McMahon
Rob Van Damm
Harley Race
Ray Brody
Jeff Jarrett
(Musicians/bands)
Carrie Underwood
Ronnie Milsap
Papa Roach
Charlie Daniels
Poison
(Atheletes)
The 2005 Baltimore Ravens
Ryne Sandberg
Andre Dawson
Rollie Fingers
Tim Dwight
Vida Blue

WHO I'D LIKE TO MEET:
(Pro Wrestling)
Hulk Hogan
Jerry "The King" Lawler
Mick Foley
(Musicians/Bands)
Aerosmith
(Actors/Comedians)
Robin Williams
Sean Connery
Morgan Freeman
(Note: I used to say George Carlin, but he's dead now)


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 26, 2008)

mmm, I'd love to meet goldenwolf. I know that's so stereotypical, but her and Darknatasha are AMAZING.

http://goldenwolf.deviantart.com/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/darknatasha/

I'd ask them how they got started into furry art, and what first inspired them to start drawing  I ask all artists that, it's interesting to hear the different stories.


----------

